# Laurel Tree smoking



## sergei d (Sep 18, 2012)

Good day to all,

I have a large Laurel tree (Bay Leaf) and was wondering if this is suitable wood for smoking, especially something like venison or mutton as it has a strong odour and is used to season a variety of traditionally cooked dishes.

Feed back of any type would be most apreciaed.

Thank you all

Best regards

Gareth


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey Sergie,

Here's an old thread on commonly used smoke woods, what the writer's opinions are regarding their best suited applications (what wood for what meat, etc) as well as those wood types which should be avoided (I saw no mention in the OP or following posts regarding the Laurel):

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50439/woods-for-smoking
I didn't find much on the Laurel tree (or specifically, use of the species which bay leaves are harvested), other than this bit towards the bottom of this page regarding the non-poisonous species:

http://www.2020site.org/trees/laurel.html
[h2]Laurel Tree Types[/h2]
There is only one type of English Laurel or Prunus laurocerasus, which is commonly used as an attractive green border for homes and other buildings. However, there are three other popular types of Prunus varieties that are also popular landscaping picks:

*Prunus Schipkaensis: *This columnar plant grows to 10 feet and is typically referred to as the "Dwarf Laurel."
*Prunus Caroliniana:* Also known as the Poisonous Cherry Laurel, the tree's leaves and branches contain cyanide. Since this type of Prunus contains poison, it is not recommended that you plant the tree near children's play areas.
*Prunus Lusitanica: *Better known as "Portuguese Laurel," it is a small poison-free tree whose leaves have a red tint. The tree makes for an ideal hedge as it responds well to pruning.
Specific info on the net pertinent to this particular topic seems to be eluding me...anyone else have something to offer?

Sergie, good luck, and many great smokes to you!

Eric


----------

